

Video Games You Can Count On  - UsNThem
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/13/arts/television/13schi.html?ref=technology

======
jasonlbaptiste
fucking horrible list. Doesn't even mention Halo 3: ODST. Yah halo, that game
that did 300 mil in a day, remember that?

